# Spawn again!



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

I found a load of spawn on my lawn, assumin it to be froggy, i put it into a happy tank of dechlorinated water but i though, what about toad spawn? do they ever leave their spawn in odd places like in bushes? there are loadsa toadsa in my garden

edit; nope not toady, they do strings in water, so this spawn looks a bit ill all in a clump of sticks n mud, n a little cloudy lookin


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

k so i think it could be dead, the cold makes the egg sacks look milky n then kills them


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

vawn said:


> image
> 
> image


Vawn

I,ve seen similar looking clumps of eggs in the past. Do you have hedgehogs in your garden?

Basically hedghogs will eat the slow moving pairs of frogs on the way to the spawning ponds but they don't seem to like the unlaid eggs in the females belly and leave them at the feeding spot. 

As the eggs were never laid they were never fertilised so can't hatch. 

Natrix


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

no hedgehogs but plenty o herring gulls, n theres a bit of fish spine stuck in the ole mess there with all the twigs n stuff, or would a magpie do it? they are the dominant birds in my garden n do a good job of keepin the gulls out but that wouldn't explain the fish bone

the eggs are all round and have a black spot in each one though


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

vawn said:


> no hedgehogs but plenty o herring gulls, n theres a bit of fish spine stuck in the ole mess there with all the twigs n stuff, or would a magpie do it? they are the dominant birds in my garden n do a good job of keepin the gulls out but that wouldn't explain the fish bone
> 
> the eggs are all round and have a black spot in each one though


I guess it could be gulls.
The grey colour of the jelly around the black egg yolks does rather suggest that the clump is infertile though.

I guess it's a wait and see situation.

Natrix


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

look pretty rough at the mo, n it aint quite as floaty as normal spawn


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

> n theres a bit of fish spine stuck in the ole mess there with all the twigs n stuff


Sure that's a fish spine and not that of a frog?


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

pollywog said:


> Sure that's a fish spine and not that of a frog?


oh i suppose it could be, it is quite a large short chunk well it's been a week n nothins happened


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

vawn said:


> oh i suppose it could be, it is quite a large short chunk well it's been a week n nothins happened


I would say it's time to bin it before it gains an aroma and the folk next door start complaining. 

Natrix


----------

